#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > VIDEO & VISUAL FORUM >  >  Transport Plasma schermen

## Mute

Kan iemand een zinnig antwoord geven op de vraag waarom plasma schermen staand getransporteerd moeten worden? Zoeken op internet gaf nog niet het gewenste antwoord. 

Het schijnt dat je ze niet mag tippen, niet plat of op een andere manier dan staand mag vervoeren.

Geldt dit ook voor ophanging, mag je een scherm dan ook alleen maar recht ophangen of zou je het ook plat op de vloer kunnen leggen of tegen het plafond kunnen schroeven?

----------


## Watt Xtra

maakt een plasma scherm geen gebruik van een glazen plaat? zo ja.. dan lijkt me het antwoord duidelijk, glasbreuk te voorkomen.
Maar zeker weten doe ik het ook niet..

LCD heeft een kunststof plaat.

----------


## Radar

Helemaal juist wat WAtt vertelt, risico op beschadeging is te groot.
Dit in tegenstelling tot LCD scherem ( liquid cristal display) als je die tipt, kantelt of plat legt heb je je zeer groote kans dat de rgb kristallen door elkaar gaan vloeien.
Een plasma daarintegen is een soort van gas waardoor de gravitatie krachten en minder belangrijke rol spelen.
Wel is het raadzaam om een plasma scherm die op zijn  rug vervoerd is even op zijn buik te laten aclimatizeren omdat je er niet zeker van bent in welke agregatie toestand zich het plasma bevonden heeft tijdens het transport.
R&R plasma schermen zijn tevens voorzien van een 2 glasplaten, gescheiden door een dunne laag kunstof waardoor de verticale puntbelastingen redelijk kunnen doorstaan.
In de avionica is men trouwens sinds kort over gegaan op plasma schermen omdat LCD schermen te zeer afhankelijk waren aan de onregelmatige versnellings krachten.
De demagneeteiserings spoel, bekkend van de oude, energie vretende crt schermen, heeft wederom zijn intrede gedaan om tijdens deze optredende versnelingskachten de flux te compenseren.

----------


## Mute

Dus het gaat om de glasplaat die zou kunnen breken?
Maar dan lijkt mij dit toch alleen het geval als je het scherm op zn achter of voorkant zet. Waarom zou je dan een flightcase waar een scherm in zit niet mogen tippen?

En aangezien het dus niks met het gas te maken heeft, zou je ze ook vlak tegen het plafond mogen hangen?

----------


## beyma

> zou je ze ook vlak tegen het plafond mogen hangen?



Ik heb ze bij ons in de televisie decors al op alle mogenlijk manieren zien staan,liggen,hangen,kantelen en ronddraaien en ze blijven het maar doen! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Ik weet weel zeker dat ze tegen een stootje kunnen, op discovery heb je een programma "how its made" en heb daar bij gezien dat ze in de fabriek op een tafel worden gezet die enorm trilt! (ze laten ze bijna stuiteren)
Op die manier komen de zwakke schermen niet door de test , en blijven alleen de "sterke" over....  :Smile:

----------


## LJKEVIN

Even voor de duidelijkheid,
(ik plaats zo'n 20 plasma/lcd tv's per maand met mijn werk)

maar het gaat inderdaad om de glasplaat.
(bij samsung tv's) dun kunstof i.p.v. glas)

Wanneer hier te veel druk op komt te staan, knapt het.

Hangen, mag je ze in elke hoek...
(zie de bevestigingsbeugels van Volgels)

----------


## frankv1234

> Hangen, mag je ze in elke hoek...




Hier wil ik toch even op reageren, ongeveer twee jaar geleden deed ik het lichtontwerp voor een presentatie voor phillips in huis ter duin voor een amerikaans organisatiekantoor. In deze productie was een ontwerp gemaakt voor video met 100 42" inch plasma's bedacht die in het rig hingen met de glasplaat naar beneden. Alle plasma's werden los aangestuurd vanaf een videowall controller. Zag er echt fantastisch uit !!!..... het eerste uur.... :Mad:   :Mad:  

Hierna vielen de plasma's stuk voor stuk uit omdat de airflow in diverse plasma's niet bedacht is voor montage aan plafonds. Die nacht zijn er vier technicie uren lang bezig geweest met het plaatsen van 200 extra losse ventilators om de airflow dusdanig te regelen dat de interne ventilators dit voor konden werken.

Sinds die dag is de reclame van phillips waarin twee mensen op bed liggen te kijken naar een plasma aan het plafond niet meer op tv geweest.

LETS MAKE THINGS BETTER.......  :Smile:  

Kortom, als je plasma's op wilt hangen op een manier anders als rechtop check dan goed af alles hierop berekend is, rigging, glasplaat, airflow, aansluitingen enz enz.

----------


## sfvb

ik neem aan de je plasma's wilt aanschaffen. niet doen dus, als ik jou was zou ik lcd of tft nemen.

----------


## Lennartsound

> ik neem aan de je plasma's wilt aanschaffen. niet doen dus, als ik jou was zou ik lcd of tft nemen.



Hoe kom je aan deze wijsheid als ik vragen mag?
Het klopt idd dat "men dat zegt"
Het beeld van een plasma is over het algemeen nog altijd een stuk mooier dan een LCD. Als je een scherm gaat kopen wacht dan tot je een native HD scherm kan kopen. Daar heb je later ook nog wat aan..

----------


## LJKEVIN

Euhmz, waarom geen plasma inderdaad?

Plasma gebruikt meer stroom, maar heeft een veel mooier beeld,
ga je voor lcd.. kies dan een pioneer.... momenteel het mooiste beeld van alle lcd/plasma schermen die wij verkopen op m'n werk..

Tevens zijn er ook lcd tv's met een glazenplaat op de markt !! (veel zelfs)
Vrijwel alleen Samsung heeft lcd's met een kunstof plaat!

----------


## laserguy

> Plasma gebruikt meer stroom



Niet waar! Wel bij volledig wit beeld maar in normale gebruiksomstandigheden gaat het gelijk op.

----------


## Martincrul

Waarom je een plasma in een flightcase niet mag tippen is alleen maar omdat ze bij het neerkomen van de kist een te grote belasting veroorzaakt op de plasma plaat en de glasplaat. Hierdoor kan deze bezwijken. Je kunt ze wel tippen maar dan moet je heeel voorzichtig weken. Daarnaast kun je plasmas gewoon op hun rug leggen met scherm naar boven, hebben wij al in meerdere televisie programmas gedaan.

----------


## Nit-Wit

> [blabla..] hebben wij al in meerdere televisie programmas gedaan.



heb je voorbeelden dan?



ik kan me voorstellen dat de grote van de plasma een bepalende factor is..

----------


## Dikke Foaf

De 50" van de 7e generatie bij Pioneer (plasma) verbruikt 325W bij volledig wit beeld. Bij volledig zwart beeld zit dat op 40W. De concurrerende LCD had een continu verbruik van 300W. Plasma verbruikt bij een wit beeld dus net iets meer. Het gemiddeld verbruik hangt dus helemaal af van het beeldmateriaal. Ice Age verbruikt veel, terwijl een echte donkere film veel minder verbruikt.

In de plasma's van Pioneer zit een kleine fan (althans de 50"), deze forceert een luchtstroom.

Het transport rechtop heeft te maken met het piepschuim waarin de plasma verpakt zit. Op de 4 hoeken zit namelijk een blokje waar het scherm op kan steunen. Als je dan de doos zou plat leggen buigt het glas door en kan het breken. Denk aan een glasbedrijf dat zijn glas met die zuignappen liggend zou transporteren/oppakken. Geen enkele glasplaat zou dat overleven.
Wil je je plasma liggend transporteren, zorg dan voor steun over het hele oppervlak van de glasplaat. Staand is volgens mij altijd beter in de rock & roll industrie.

Daarnaast is Plasma van in het begin ontwikkeld voor bewegend beeld, terwijl de LCD ontstaan is in de computer industrie waar vooral statisch beeld wordt gebruikt. LCD heeft/had dus veel obstakels te overwinnen om kwa beeldkwaliteit plasma te evenaren.
Voor echte televisiebeelden, gebruik plasma. Voor statisch beeld gebruik LCD.

----------


## oversound

Wij hadden laatst 8 naadloos plasma's ingehuurd uit België. Hun zijn de enige die deze hebben dacht ik. Hoe hun het probleem van de rand rondom hebben opgelost is mij een vraag maar dat deze schermen erg gevoelig zijn dat is een feit.
Deze mag je dus nooit en te nimmer tippen omdat ze de beschermrand missen die je normaal wel hebt bij plasma's.

----------


## Nit-Wit

> Wij hadden laatst 8 naadloos plasma's ingehuurd uit België. Hun zijn de enige die deze hebben dacht ik. Hoe hun het probleem van de rand rondom hebben opgelost is mij een vraag maar dat deze schermen erg gevoelig zijn dat is een feit.
> Deze mag je dus nooit en te nimmer tippen omdat ze de beschermrand missen die je normaal wel hebt bij plasma's.



nee hoor, zij zijn niet de enige die ze hebben hoor  :Wink: 

d'r zijn wel meer bedrijven.

----------


## oversound

Correctie mijn excuses, er is maar 1 bedrijf wat ze maakt. Wij hadden ze ieder geval bij belgisch bedrijf gehuurd :Smile:

----------


## Nit-Wit

> Correctie mijn excuses, er is maar 1 bedrijf wat ze maakt. Wij hadden ze ieder geval bij belgisch bedrijf gehuurd



correct, dat is Orion

----------


## Martincrul

> heb je voorbeelden dan?
> 
> 
> 
> ik kan me voorstellen dat de grote van de plasma een bepalende factor is..



Ja ik heb voorbeelden,

voor de KRO (Nederandse televisie) hebben wij twee 61" plasmas op hun rug gelegd. Hierboven lag de glasplaat van de tafel waaraan de presentator en zijn gasten zaten.
Deze Plasmas hebben hier 5 dagen gelegen tijdens repetities en opnamen en werken nog steeds prima.
Programma heete " recht door zee " en is eind november vorrig jaar op de nederlandse televisie geweest.
Daarnaast bouwen wij regelmatig plasma's in in verschillende decorstukken, dus plasmas die kapot gaan van op hun rug liggen of op hun kop hangen is een fabel tenzij je er lomp mee omgaat.

Daarnaast hebben wij nu ook seamless plasma's te zienin het nieuwe seizoen van ' de werled draait door ' ook weer op de nederlandse tv.

MvG

en veel blabla


Martin Crul

----------


## Lennartsound

> correct, dat is Orion



Of Akira zoals de amerikaanse variant heet. (die overigens ook gewoon in Nederland te huur is)

----------


## Nit-Wit

> Of Akira zoals de amerikaanse variant heet. (die overigens ook gewoon in Nederland te huur is)



verhuur je die ook bij VER ?

----------

